# Goats eating bark off trees



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Now my 2 ND's are starting to strip the bark off 2 Mulberry trees and a fig tree. What can I do? I've tried spraying the trunk and limbs with ammonia/water mix and that may be doing the trick but what else can I do?


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

You can put some sturdy fencing around the trees. Other than that, they will continue to eat the tree bark killing the trees.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Until I have the time to protect them with fencing is there anything I can put on the trunks to deter them? Anything from TSC? I'm hoping the ammonia/water mix is deterring them for now. I need to go check if more damage has been done.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

TSC sells 1/2" hardware cloth in rolls, or at least our local one does. 1" x 1/2" welded mesh is even stronger, but it's harder to work with and more expensive. I think they should have that too, though.
I think if you fastened rolls of either of those around the tree up to above your goats' reach then that should stop them. Ideally you would want the metal mesh to have plenty of overlap so that you can loosen it as the trees get bigger.

Of course, they might decide that the wire mesh is a tasty treat all by itself. I don't think they could chew through it but they might lick it a lot. Who knows? Ya just never know with goats ... some seem to like the taste of metal.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep they love the bark. I have put burlap on them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine have chick netting wrapped around them. It's cheap so I just replace it yearly.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Mine have chick netting wrapped around them. It's cheap so I just replace it yearly.


Is that plastic? Or the hexagonal chicken wire? Trying to figure out what you're talking about.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> Yep they love the bark. I have put burlap on them.


They don't eat the burlap? I wonder if any kind of fabric would work. I do have fabric. Maybe I have something close to burlap.


----------



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Of course, they might decide that the wire mesh is a tasty treat all by itself. I don't think they could chew through it but they might lick it a lot. Who knows? Ya just never know with goats ... some seem to like the taste of metal.[/QUOTE]

Haha, so true. Ours seem to want to try everything. Also enjoyed reading your signature!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

They really love mulberry bark, also slippery elm.


----------

